# How many P.E.s are there in the U.S.?



## coffeeforclosers (Dec 31, 2010)

I passed the exam and I'm interested in finding out some interesting facts like: how many P.E.s there are in the U.S. I have heard about 2/3 of P.E.s are (not surprisingly) Civil. What's the next highest discipline? Are the number of P.E.s growing with respect to population or not keeping up? I assume some of these stats are around, but I've not been able to find them.

Congrats to my new fellow P.E.s!


----------



## oilfieldsteve (Dec 31, 2010)

i know in petroleum it's not very common to be a PE, since it's just not emphasized within the industry. for example, in 2009 there were something like 650 petroleum engineering graduates in the US, but only 85 people took the PE exam. the total # of graduates has increased steadily since the late 90's, but the total number of test takers has fluctuated between 65 and 85.

another question: my wife and i are both registered petroleum engineers. anyone know of any other husband and wife PE's out there?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are the results from KEntuckys searchable roster. I filtered it for current PEs only.

Civil: 6583

Chemical: 252

Electrical: 1525

Enviro: 157

Mechanical: 1860


----------



## Tenesu (Dec 31, 2010)

NCEES publishes the numbers on their website: http://www.ncees.org/Licensure/Number_of_l...es_by_state.php It doesn't break it down by field though. Historical data could probably be pulled from a search of their newsletters.


----------



## principal (Dec 31, 2010)

Tenesu said:


> NCEES publishes the numbers on their website: http://www.ncees.org/Licensure/Number_of_l...es_by_state.php It doesn't break it down by field though. Historical data could probably be pulled from a search of their newsletters.


Humm...

That doesn't tell us that much because so many people have licensees in multiple states. Oh well, Happy New Year! I'm heading to the bar!


----------



## benbo (Jan 1, 2011)

principal said:


> Tenesu said:
> 
> 
> > NCEES publishes the numbers on their website: http://www.ncees.org/Licensure/Number_of_l...es_by_state.php It doesn't break it down by field though. Historical data could probably be pulled from a search of their newsletters.
> ...


That's interesting. Most states have more non-resident PEs than resident PEs (looks like in general the large population states are the exception to this rule). I guess that makes sense.


----------



## paki (Jan 3, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> Here are the results from KEntuckys searchable roster. I filtered it for current PEs only.
> Civil: 6583
> 
> Chemical: 252
> ...


Surprising, I would have thought that there would be more Enviromentals than ChemEs.


----------



## ironman (Jan 5, 2011)

coffeeforclosers said:


> I passed the exam and I'm interested in finding out some interesting facts like: how many P.E.s there are in the U.S. I have heard about 2/3 of P.E.s are (not surprisingly) Civil. What's the next highest discipline? Are the number of P.E.s growing with respect to population or not keeping up? I assume some of these stats are around, but I've not been able to find them.
> Congrats to my new fellow P.E.s!


Too many, lol.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there a PE exam for metallurgical/materials science engineers? If so, in what states? I never took a PE exam because it wasn't offered in that subject matter. I passed my FE exam and got my EIT certificate from the State of Indiana in 1981.


----------



## willsee (Jan 6, 2011)

Exengineeer said:


> Is there a PE exam for metallurgical/materials science engineers? If so, in what states? I never took a PE exam because it wasn't offered in that subject matter. I passed my FE exam and got my EIT certificate from the State of Indiana in 1981.


Yes

But NCEES only offers the test in October

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Pages/Exam_schedule.php


----------

